# [SOLVED] HIDClass.sys Problem



## Grimey (Dec 12, 2009)

Hey!
I recently got a new machine. It's been great, but I am getting some serious BSODs. I have fixed some of the errors, but I am getting one that I can't seem to fix. The source is a file called hidclass.sys. I know that it is USB related. The only fixes I have found are for Windows XP or to try a reinstall, which I'd prefer avoid. I cannot boot Windows 7 without going into Safe mode. When I do a normal boot, I get to the desktop, then a few seconds later I get my lovely BSOD. I am running an ASUS M2A-VM motherboard, a nVidia 260 GTX, 2 GB RAM (I'll check the model), and the OS is installed on an OCZ 30 GB SSD. I should also mention that I am using a Turtle Beach USB VRM Sound Card. I appreciate any advice. If you need any information, I'll grab what I can. Keep in mind that I can only boot in safe mode though. Thanks in advance!

Grimey


----------



## usasma (Apr 11, 2009)

*Re: HIDClass.sys Problem*

Only being able to boot into Safe Mode indicates that the BSOD problem is most likely related to a 3rd party driver that loads in normal mode, but not in Safe Mode.

Can you boot to Safe Mode with Networking?

Please provide us with as much of the info from this post as you can generate in Safe Mode: http://www.techsupportforum.com/f217/blue-screen-of-death-bsod-posting-instructions-452654.html


----------



## Grimey (Dec 12, 2009)

*Re: HIDClass.sys Problem*

I am pretty sure that it has something to do with the USB Drivers. I agree there. I will post everything when I get a chance. Thanks a lot in advance. I am hoping that I can fix this, but if not, I am getting a new motherboard soon which may fix the problem. I'll post the info at my earliest convenience. Thanks!

Grimey


----------



## Grimey (Dec 12, 2009)

*Re: HIDClass.sys Problem*

Alright, here's what I've got! So, I gave you my specs before. I can boot in Safe mode with networking. I've attached the other requested information besides the System Health report since it's disabled in Safe Mode. Thanks once again!


----------



## usasma (Apr 11, 2009)

*Re: HIDClass.sys Problem*

27 memory dumps from 15 Jun to 10 Jul 2010 - 3½ weeks
All but one are Driver Verifier enabled memory dumps.

The purpose of Driver Verifier is to cause BSOD's - so the first thing to do is to turn Driver Verifier off. You do this by going into the first screen and selecting "Delete existing settings" and click on Finish.

It seems that one culprit is bdfm.sys - a component of your BitDefender Behavioral Scanner Filter Driver. Please do the following:


> *Anti-Virus Removal:*
> Please do the following:
> - download a free antivirus for testing purposes: http://www.carrona.org/freeav.html
> - uninstall the BitDefender from your system (you can reinstall it, if so desired, when we're done troubleshooting)
> ...


Also, there's an issue with your lgvirhid.sys driver - a component of your Logitech Gamepanel Virtual HID Device Driver. Please download a fresh copy of the latest Win7 drivers from the Logitech website - then uninstall the current Logitech software that's on your system and then install the freshly downloaded drivers.

Also, please remove or update these older drivers that were loaded at the time of the crash. *Don't* use Windows Update or the Update drivers function of Device Manager. 
Please use the following instructions to locate the most currently available drivers to replace the one's that you uninstall *OR* remove:


> *How To Find Drivers:*
> - I have listed links to most of the drivers in the code box below. Please use the links there to see what info I've found about those drivers.
> - search Google for the name of the driver
> - compare the Google results with what's installed on your system to figure out which device/program it belongs to
> ...


- - The most common drivers are listed on this page: http://www.carrona.org/dvrref.html
- - Driver manufacturer links are on this page: http://www.carrona.org/drvrdown.html

Here's the older drivers (You can look them up here: http://www.carrona.org/dvrref.html ). 
Please pay particular attention to any dated *2008* or earlier:

```
ASACPI.sys   Sun Mar 27 22:30:36 2005 - a [COLOR=Red]known BSOD cause[/COLOR], MUST be updated - Asus ATK0110 ACPI Utility driver
bcgame.sys   Thu Feb 16 12:34:05 2006 - Belkin Nostromo USB HID driver system driver file
LBeepKE.sys  Wed Apr 11 19:29:58 2007 - Logitech Consumer Control Filter Driver, a part of Logitech SetPoint
```
BSOD BUGCHECK SUMMARY

```
[font=lucida console]
Built by: 7600.16539.amd64fre.win7_gdr.100226-1909
Debug session time: Sat Jul 10 19:25:50.212 2010 (UTC - 4:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:01:09.100
BugCheck C9, {224, fffff8800415d818, fffff98010c98af0, ffffffffc00000bb}
Probably caused by : HIDCLASS.SYS ( HIDCLASS!HidpMajorHandler+0 )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xc9_224
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VERIFIER_ENABLED_VISTA_MINIDUMP
PROCESS_NAME:  TBAA.exe
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨
Built by: 7600.16539.amd64fre.win7_gdr.100226-1909
Debug session time: Sat Jul 10 16:08:15.133 2010 (UTC - 4:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:01:15.021
BugCheck C9, {224, fffff8800435c818, fffff9801b1a8af0, ffffffffc00000bb}
Probably caused by : HIDCLASS.SYS ( HIDCLASS!HidpMajorHandler+0 )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xc9_224
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VERIFIER_ENABLED_VISTA_MINIDUMP
PROCESS_NAME:  TBAA.exe
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨
Built by: 7600.16539.amd64fre.win7_gdr.100226-1909
Debug session time: Sat Jul 10 16:05:18.045 2010 (UTC - 4:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:01:22.933
BugCheck C9, {224, fffff8800419a818, fffff9802218caf0, ffffffffc00000bb}
Probably caused by : HIDCLASS.SYS ( HIDCLASS!HidpMajorHandler+0 )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xc9_224
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VERIFIER_ENABLED_VISTA_MINIDUMP
PROCESS_NAME:  TBAA.exe
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨
Built by: 7600.16539.amd64fre.win7_gdr.100226-1909
Debug session time: Sat Jul 10 15:26:46.050 2010 (UTC - 4:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:01:11.938
BugCheck C9, {224, fffff880043e3818, fffff98017cd2af0, ffffffffc00000bb}
Probably caused by : HIDCLASS.SYS ( HIDCLASS!HidpMajorHandler+0 )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xc9_224
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VERIFIER_ENABLED_VISTA_MINIDUMP
PROCESS_NAME:  TBAA.exe
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨
Built by: 7600.16539.amd64fre.win7_gdr.100226-1909
Debug session time: Sat Jun 26 16:48:58.659 2010 (UTC - 4:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:01:07.547
BugCheck C9, {224, fffff880040c3818, fffff98018216af0, ffffffffc00000bb}
Probably caused by : HIDCLASS.SYS ( HIDCLASS!HidpMajorHandler+0 )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xc9_224
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VERIFIER_ENABLED_VISTA_MINIDUMP
PROCESS_NAME:  TBAA.exe
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨
Built by: 7600.16539.amd64fre.win7_gdr.100226-1909
Debug session time: Sat Jun 26 16:28:09.422 2010 (UTC - 4:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:01:10.310
BugCheck C9, {224, fffff8800408c818, fffff9801c448af0, ffffffffc00000bb}
Probably caused by : HIDCLASS.SYS ( HIDCLASS!HidpMajorHandler+0 )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xc9_224
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VERIFIER_ENABLED_VISTA_MINIDUMP
PROCESS_NAME:  TBAA.exe
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨
Built by: 7600.16539.amd64fre.win7_gdr.100226-1909
Debug session time: Sat Jun 26 16:25:58.845 2010 (UTC - 4:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:01:07.733
BugCheck C9, {224, fffff88004002818, fffff98018db6af0, ffffffffc00000bb}
Probably caused by : HIDCLASS.SYS ( HIDCLASS!HidpMajorHandler+0 )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xc9_224
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VERIFIER_ENABLED_VISTA_MINIDUMP
PROCESS_NAME:  TBAA.exe
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨
Built by: 7600.16539.amd64fre.win7_gdr.100226-1909
Debug session time: Sat Jun 26 16:20:02.717 2010 (UTC - 4:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:01:27.605
BugCheck C9, {224, fffff880041d6818, fffff9801ffdaaf0, ffffffffc00000bb}
Probably caused by : HIDCLASS.SYS ( HIDCLASS!HidpMajorHandler+0 )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xc9_224
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VERIFIER_ENABLED_VISTA_MINIDUMP
PROCESS_NAME:  TBAA.exe
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨
Built by: 7600.16539.amd64fre.win7_gdr.100226-1909
Debug session time: Sat Jun 26 16:08:40.941 2010 (UTC - 4:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:01:37.829
BugCheck C9, {220, fffff88004002818, fffff98012b6cdc0, fffffa8004445d90}
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for LGVirHid.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for LGVirHid.sys
Probably caused by : HIDCLASS.SYS ( HIDCLASS!HidpMajorHandler+0 )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xc9_220
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VERIFIER_ENABLED_VISTA_MINIDUMP
PROCESS_NAME:  System
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨
Built by: 7600.16539.amd64fre.win7_gdr.100226-1909
Debug session time: Sat Jun 26 15:14:25.325 2010 (UTC - 4:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:01:09.213
BugCheck C9, {224, fffff88004010818, fffff9801d72eaf0, ffffffffc00000bb}
Probably caused by : HIDCLASS.SYS ( HIDCLASS!HidpMajorHandler+0 )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xc9_224
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VERIFIER_ENABLED_VISTA_MINIDUMP
PROCESS_NAME:  TBAA.exe
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨
Built by: 7600.16539.amd64fre.win7_gdr.100226-1909
Debug session time: Sat Jun 26 15:03:38.198 2010 (UTC - 4:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:01:26.086
BugCheck C4, {f6, 460, fffffa80042c2b30, fffff88005171651}
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for bdfm.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for bdfm.sys
Probably caused by : bdfm.sys ( bdfm+e651 )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xc4_f6
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VERIFIER_ENABLED_VISTA_MINIDUMP
PROCESS_NAME:  taskhost.exe
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨
Built by: 7600.16539.amd64fre.win7_gdr.100226-1909
Debug session time: Fri Jun 25 23:29:32.551 2010 (UTC - 4:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:01:28.440
BugCheck C4, {f6, 4b0, fffffa800434db30, fffff88005317651}
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for bdfm.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for bdfm.sys
Probably caused by : bdfm.sys ( bdfm+e651 )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xc4_f6
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VERIFIER_ENABLED_VISTA_MINIDUMP
PROCESS_NAME:  taskhost.exe
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨
Built by: 7600.16539.amd64fre.win7_gdr.100226-1909
Debug session time: Fri Jun 25 23:18:23.284 2010 (UTC - 4:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:01:39.173
BugCheck C4, {f6, 420, fffffa80044db850, fffff88005046651}
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for bdfm.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for bdfm.sys
Probably caused by : bdfm.sys ( bdfm+e651 )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xc4_f6
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VERIFIER_ENABLED_VISTA_MINIDUMP
PROCESS_NAME:  explorer.exe
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨
Built by: 7600.16539.amd64fre.win7_gdr.100226-1909
Debug session time: Fri Jun 25 23:15:23.544 2010 (UTC - 4:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:01:33.432
BugCheck C4, {f6, 560, fffffa80049ed620, fffff88005379651}
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for bdfm.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for bdfm.sys
Probably caused by : bdfm.sys ( bdfm+e651 )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xc4_f6
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VERIFIER_ENABLED_VISTA_MINIDUMP
PROCESS_NAME:  userinit.exe
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨
Built by: 7600.16539.amd64fre.win7_gdr.100226-1909
Debug session time: Fri Jun 25 22:51:08.449 2010 (UTC - 4:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:01:54.337
BugCheck C4, {f6, 60c, fffffa8004452b30, fffff88004fe0651}
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for bdfm.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for bdfm.sys
Probably caused by : bdfm.sys ( bdfm+e651 )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xc4_f6
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VERIFIER_ENABLED_VISTA_MINIDUMP
PROCESS_NAME:  explorer.exe
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨
Built by: 7600.16539.amd64fre.win7_gdr.100226-1909
Debug session time: Fri Jun 25 22:46:32.042 2010 (UTC - 4:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:01:33.930
BugCheck C4, {f6, 4c8, fffffa8004427840, fffff88004dd0651}
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for bdfm.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for bdfm.sys
Probably caused by : bdfm.sys ( bdfm+e651 )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xc4_f6
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VERIFIER_ENABLED_VISTA_MINIDUMP
PROCESS_NAME:  explorer.exe
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨
Built by: 7600.16539.amd64fre.win7_gdr.100226-1909
Debug session time: Fri Jun 25 22:39:53.341 2010 (UTC - 4:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:01:50.229
BugCheck C4, {f6, 704, fffffa80036a0b30, fffff88004d2c651}
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for bdfm.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for bdfm.sys
Probably caused by : bdfm.sys ( bdfm+e651 )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xc4_f6
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VERIFIER_ENABLED_VISTA_MINIDUMP
PROCESS_NAME:  rundll32.exe
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨
Built by: 7600.16539.amd64fre.win7_gdr.100226-1909
Debug session time: Thu Jun 24 11:22:23.809 2010 (UTC - 4:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:01:43.697
BugCheck C4, {f6, 78c, fffffa8004d66900, fffff88006566651}
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for bdfm.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for bdfm.sys
Probably caused by : bdfm.sys ( bdfm+e651 )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xc4_f6
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VERIFIER_ENABLED_VISTA_MINIDUMP
PROCESS_NAME:  runonce.exe
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨
Built by: 7600.16539.amd64fre.win7_gdr.100226-1909
Debug session time: Thu Jun 24 10:56:13.620 2010 (UTC - 4:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:01:36.508
BugCheck C4, {f6, 380, fffffa8004695b30, fffff880065a2651}
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for bdfm.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for bdfm.sys
Probably caused by : bdfm.sys ( bdfm+e651 )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xc4_f6
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VERIFIER_ENABLED_VISTA_MINIDUMP
PROCESS_NAME:  taskhost.exe
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨
Built by: 7600.16539.amd64fre.win7_gdr.100226-1909
Debug session time: Thu Jun 24 10:54:04.204 2010 (UTC - 4:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:01:37.092
BugCheck C4, {f6, 4b8, fffffa8004736060, fffff88006314651}
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for bdfm.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for bdfm.sys
Probably caused by : bdfm.sys ( bdfm+e651 )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xc4_f6
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VERIFIER_ENABLED_VISTA_MINIDUMP
PROCESS_NAME:  taskhost.exe
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨
Built by: 7600.16539.amd64fre.win7_gdr.100226-1909
Debug session time: Thu Jun 24 10:47:19.054 2010 (UTC - 4:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:01:42.942
BugCheck C4, {f6, 48c, fffffa80045d16e0, fffff88006b23651}
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for bdfm.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for bdfm.sys
Probably caused by : bdfm.sys ( bdfm+e651 )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xc4_f6
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VERIFIER_ENABLED_VISTA_MINIDUMP
PROCESS_NAME:  taskhost.exe
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨
Built by: 7600.16539.amd64fre.win7_gdr.100226-1909
Debug session time: Thu Jun 24 09:53:06.626 2010 (UTC - 4:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:01:58.514
BugCheck C9, {224, fffff880021b5818, fffff980248d6af0, ffffffffc00000bb}
Probably caused by : HIDCLASS.SYS ( HIDCLASS!HidpMajorHandler+0 )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xc9_224
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VERIFIER_ENABLED_VISTA_MINIDUMP
PROCESS_NAME:  TBAA.exe
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨
Built by: 7600.16539.amd64fre.win7_gdr.100226-1909
Debug session time: Wed Jun 23 21:36:44.288 2010 (UTC - 4:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:01:38.052
BugCheck C9, {224, fffff88001e10818, fffff980236b4af0, ffffffffc00000bb}
Probably caused by : HIDCLASS.SYS ( HIDCLASS!HidpMajorHandler+0 )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xc9_224
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VERIFIER_ENABLED_VISTA_MINIDUMP
PROCESS_NAME:  TBAA.exe
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨
Built by: 7600.16539.amd64fre.win7_gdr.100226-1909
Debug session time: Wed Jun 23 21:23:57.013 2010 (UTC - 4:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:01:37.902
BugCheck C4, {f6, 368, fffffa8004501580, fffff8800594e651}
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for bdfm.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for bdfm.sys
Probably caused by : bdfm.sys ( bdfm+e651 )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xc4_f6
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VERIFIER_ENABLED_VISTA_MINIDUMP
PROCESS_NAME:  taskhost.exe
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨
Built by: 7600.16539.amd64fre.win7_gdr.100226-1909
Debug session time: Wed Jun 23 21:20:59.002 2010 (UTC - 4:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:01:42.890
BugCheck C4, {f6, 3e8, fffffa8004a93720, fffff88006d97651}
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for bdfm.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for bdfm.sys
Probably caused by : bdfm.sys ( bdfm+e651 )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xc4_f6
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VERIFIER_ENABLED_VISTA_MINIDUMP
PROCESS_NAME:  taskhost.exe
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨
Built by: 7600.16539.amd64fre.win7_gdr.100226-1909
Debug session time: Wed Jun 23 19:45:14.102 2010 (UTC - 4:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:01:49.991
BugCheck C9, {224, fffff880021c2818, fffff98025b74af0, ffffffffc00000bb}
Probably caused by : HIDCLASS.SYS ( HIDCLASS!HidpMajorHandler+0 )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xc9_224
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VERIFIER_ENABLED_VISTA_MINIDUMP
PROCESS_NAME:  TBAA.exe
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨
Built by: 7600.16539.amd64fre.win7_gdr.100226-1909
Debug session time: Tue Jun 15 16:48:27.288 2010 (UTC - 4:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:06:00.177
BugCheck 3B, {c0000005, fffff80002b41b07, fffff88004a1fcb0, 0}
Probably caused by : Unknown_Image ( ANALYSIS_INCONCLUSIVE )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x3B
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨
  
  
 
[/font]
```


----------



## Grimey (Dec 12, 2009)

*Re: HIDClass.sys Problem*

Thanks! That's great! I really appreciate it! I assume that my new parts won't have fixed all of those issues so that helps a lot. I really appreciate it! I'll try it out tomorrow and tell you how it goes. Thank you!!!


----------



## Grimey (Dec 12, 2009)

*Re: HIDClass.sys Problem*

So, it worked! The downside is that since before I posted, I had uninstalled the video drivers, so when I put them on I started getting another problem. I'm gonna stop fussing around for now though. I am putting the new motherboard and RAM in probably tomorrow so I am just going to wait until that's all in and do a clean build. Thanks for all the help! It was fantastic. I now know a lot more about BSOD analysis at least! Thank you. I really appreciate it.


----------

